# Gotta Love Getting Insurance



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

My policy is up for renewal in a week or so and I've been doing the rounds on the phone, and getting to love hold music over the last week.

Just thought I'd post a summary of my experiences (good and bad) that may in some way help others looking for cover.

The car is as per my sig, 600hp, road legal track R33 GTR, huge mod list, looking for agreed value between £17-20k and fully comp, age 32, 8 years NCB, no claims and one SP30 last year.


Currently with Sky as broker and markerstudy are the underwriter, last year I paid £820, their renewal came through at £820.

Greenlight - quoted £599 although they didn't ask about my SP30 so it would go up slightly, good to deal with quick and prompt - not sure who the underwriter would have been though.

Next up - A Plan, despite speaking to Dan and chasing again via email they haven't given me a quote.

Keith Michaels - Same as above

Pace Ward - came in at £600 on the nose, not sure who underwriter would have been, very helpful lot indeed.

Classicline - came in at £694, not sure who underwriter would have been, again very helpful bunch.

Footman James - Couldn't quote for a classic policy as despite being 20 years old (today in fact) it was too heavily modded for their criteria.

AIB - Slightly odd one here, got a quote of £550 again going through Markerstudy, which I accepted and paid the deposit. After sending through the necessary photos and paperwork for the agreed value, I got a call to inform me that Markerstudy wouldn't do an agreed value at any value let alone £17-20k. Anyway, I explained that I found that somewhat strange as they are currently insuring the car at an agreed value of £17k. Long and short of it, AIB agreed that it was nonsense and got back onto them, MS changed their story and said they would cover at an agreed £17k but for an additional £160. This left a bit of a bad taste in my mouth, as far as I'm concerned I entered into an agreed value policy via a broker for a sum for which they took the deposit. After the back and forth with MS as the underwriter, if there's any additional cost I would expect the broker to wear that and not pass it on. If there can be instances such as this with agreed value policies then to my mind it would make sense to ensure the agreed value can be sorted prior to any deposits being taken, as I've been informed that to cancel (a policy that's not even in effect as yet I might add) would incur a £40 charge.

So, going to have a phone around further and see if I can better the above and hopefully avoid MS as an underwriter as they don't instill confidence and other reports online aren't that favourable either, should you have to claim.

Age old saying, you get what you pay for and the cheapest policy is doubtful the best.

Anyway, sure someone will enjoy the read 

Happy insurance hunting


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Been with Pace ward for a year. Chaucer is the underwriter.
I am trying to get a discount for GTROC members (trying but no promise of getting it). They work with the MLR. Would love to offer members discount on the trackday insurance as well and promote it.
Will update if they ring me back.
My quote is lower than yours but I do keep my car in a very secure lockup in a more or less zero crime area with lots of security and don't drive the car much!


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Good to hear Dave, they were very helpful and returned calls, I may well yet take up their quote.
My quote was with CAT 1 alarm, garaged in leafy Surrey/ Sussex borders and 5k or less a year miles..... maybe you're just an old git lol


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Clarkep said:


> .. maybe you're just an old git lol


shocking but true:chuckle:


----------



## sparkso (Nov 4, 2011)

Been using greenlight for my r33 for the past 8 years and have never had any problems (haven't need to make a claim though) and have been the always been the cheapest year in year out. Have my evo 8 with them too and were the cheapest around for it aswell.

Underwriter is highway with them


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am also with Pace Ward.

Had a bit of a debacle re a cracked windscreen, but seem ok apart from that.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Be careful with markerstudy. They tried to refuse my claim saying my car was over modified even though I listed all modifications.
Shite company to deal with in the event of a claim and will do everything to try and get out of paying.


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

car killer said:


> Be careful with markerstudy. They tried to refuse my claim saying my car was over modified even though I listed all modifications.
> Shite company to deal with in the event of a claim and will do everything to try and get out of paying.


I've heard the same, trouble is they seem to have the monopoly, found out earlier that Chaucer are part of marker study also, reality is whatever underwriter you end up going with in the performance/ modified market,are probably part of MS. 

We're all at their mercy if they are the only option and in the event of a claim are less than helpful.... the joys of car insurance being the ONLY insurance you have to have legally..... it's a total racket.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

I have been with Admiral for both my 33 and A6 for years now and they have always been very good and always the cheapest for both cars. They also accept modifications and agreed values.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

My owner tells me I'm with Pace Ward - Dan is very helpful and actually returns calls - several others didn't so didn't get the business!


----------

